# welchen Zement?



## Schaffer (11. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

diesen Sommer soll auch endlich unser Gartenteich fertig werden. An einer Stelle kommt eine Mauer, die auch bis ins Wasser reichen wird. 
Nun stellte sich mir die Frage aus welchem Zement ich diese Mauer bauen kann, damit sie ungiftig ist und keine Schadstoffe ans Wasser abgibt. Ich habe hier im Forum was von Trasszement gelesen, da waren die Meinungen über die Giftikeit jedoch gespalten.
Da ich wirklich (noch) ein Teichlaie bin freue ich mich über jegliche Hilfe.

Viele liebe Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## schrope (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welchen Zement?*

Hallo!
Eigentlich ist es besser wenn du Trasszement nimmst, da der nicht so ausblüht und dir damit das Wasser versaut! d.h. den pH Wert negativ beeinflusst.
Wenn du aber genug Zeit und Wasser hast, sprich einen Bach in der Nähe hast um das Wasser öfter zu wechseln dann ist die Verwendung von normalem Zement auch kein Problem, hab ich z.B. gemacht. 
Ich würde jedoch wenn ich nochmal bauen würde Trasszement nehmen, ersparrt Nerven. 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Schaffer (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welchen Zement?*

Super, vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 
Muss ich den Trasszement mit Dichtschlämme "versiegeln", oder ist der selbst schon dicht genug? Gibt es da einen Richtwert wie lange der austrocknen muss? Und sind die beiden, Trasszement und Dichtschlämme, giftig für Fische/Pflanzen? 
Fragen über Fragen...

lg
Jürgen


----------



## schrope (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welchen Zement?*

Hi!

Moment mal, willst du deinen Kompletten Teich aus Beton machen? Oder willst du schon einen Folienteich anlegen und nur eine Mauer IM Folienteich machen?

Weil:
 - Du kannst die Folie niemals 100% dicht an die Mauer kleben!
 - Trasszement ist wie jeder andere Beton nicht dicht, ausser eben Dichtbeton
 - Ein Betonteich wird nie dicht bleiben, da aufgrund der Spannungen im Winter und Sommer Risse entstehen.
 - Im ausgehärteten Zustand ist Beton nicht giftig, weder mit Trasszement noch mit normalen Zement
 - Ich denke ich hab irgendwo noch im Kopf so ca. 3-4Wochen, dann sollte er ausgehärtet sein. Wichtig ist immer schön die Mischung wässern damit er nicht zu schnell trocknet.
 - Dichtschlämme: da muss du das Datenblatt ansehen ob sie für Brunnen oder Basins geeignet ist, dann ist sie nicht giftig für Fische oder Pflanzen.
Ich hab die von "MEM" genommen.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Kalle (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welchen Zement?*

Hi,

habe bei mir normalen Zement mit Dichtpulver verwendet. Ohne jegliche Probleme.


----------

